Ask HN: Were you ask for references before being hired? - subsidd
======
dtnewman
I'm on my fourth full-time job. I've been asked for references 2 out of 4
times. My references have been contacted from just one of my past employers.

As an aside, it seems to me like it's always worth asking for and contacting
someone's references (but only as the final step before giving an offer... as
a candidate, I don't appreciate employers calling my references unless they
are serious about hiring me). To me, it's a red flag if someone can't find 2
people to say good things about them. But in practice, many employers don't
seem to put in the effort to call references.

------
spcelzrd
I was hired (W2) by a staffing firm to fill a role. I interviewed with the
client where I would be doing the work, and was offered the contract position.
As part of the onboarding process with the staffing firm, I was then asked for
references which they checked.

I wonder what would have happened if my references didn't check out. Would
they then inform the customer that I wasn't available? Would they turn their
back on almost a $100,000 in revenue (the portion they would take from my
contract)?

Makes no sense.

~~~
joshrpi
they would inform the employer and use that as a strike against you if
anything else were to occur.

------
auxym
Related question: is it considered bad form to give a recruiter reference
contacts, without first asking those contacts for permission?

Also, what should one do, when one's previous employers (and thus potential
references) are _also_ employers from whom we are currently evaluating
competing job offers?

~~~
dtnewman
> is it considered bad form to give a recruiter reference contacts, without
> first asking those contacts for permission?

When I was last looking for work, I called up my references and told them that
I'm applying to jobs over the next few months and asked if it would be okay to
list them as references. One of them said "no problem". The other said also
said no problem, but "it would be helpful if you shoot me a warning when I
should expect a call, if possible".

Basically, just ask your references. It's bad form on the part of
recruiters/employers to contact your references without telling you explicitly
first, but it happens, so it's good to have your references on board.

------
ColinWright
Yes, but it's only one source of information among many. I don't assume they
sources of the references are telling the truth, the whole truth, and nothing
but the truth, but I do consider what they say.

Hiring is a complex game, and I want all the information I can get.

~~~
subsidd
Respecting your time, if you could explain how you go about asking for
references and what generally you ask about the candidate?

~~~
ColinWright
I contact the referee and say something like:

> XXXX is an applicant for a post we have here, and I'd appreciate anything
> you can tell me about them. Obviously I'm interested in their abilities and
> attitude, but I'd like to know anything you'd like to tell me. And of
> course, I will treat anything you say as confidential.

I'm looking for inconsistencies in stories, and then giving the candidate the
best possible opportunity to provide evidence that they will provide value for
the company, and be happy in their work.

------
ig1
Our general policy as a company is to ask for references and also to ask
permission to get other references from within our network (obviously
excluding anyone who works at current employer).

------
SmellTheGlove
Twice.

Once when I was still practicing law - references are really common in that
industry (as is your law school and whether you did law review mattering 5-10
years later!)

The other time when I worked in higher education. It was a technical role, but
it's really common in higher ed.

Both times, those references got phone calls. As a matter of my own process, I
won't submit references until we're close to the offer stage.

------
Powerofmene
When I have interviewed for a job, yes I was asked for references. When I hire
individuals I always ask for references as well.

~~~
subsidd
What is your preferred channel of communication with the references and what
generally you ask about the candidate?

~~~
Powerofmene
It depends on the information provided to reach them. I usually try to make
contact in a verifiable format; business email, at work number, etc. if these
options ar not available, then I will usually speak with people on the phone
and ask that they text or email me a copy of their business card for future
contact (because it is something tangible I can put with my notes, etc.).

I have even met individuals for dinner when I have been filling an executive
position.

------
drakonka
No. I had "references available upon request" listed on my CV and did not get
a request.

